# accidentally stare at guys' crotches



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

curse you, SA! you know how when you have SA, you cannot make eye contact very often? With guys I always accidentally look at their pants/crotch region. Because i cannot make eye contact, mostly with guys. how can i stop doing this? i just realized the other day at work, that i do this with a lot of customers. how embarassing. how do i stop? :mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Look at our belly buttons or our beer guts. Better yet, try the nose .


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I do this sometimes, too. Or stare at other girls' boobs. -_- I doubt they notice unless it's like several seconds of staring.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I do this but its no accident...bwahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

hahaha. i dont do this to girls boobs for some reason. eye contact with other girls is much easier. but with guys, its different. its so embarassing. it has nothing to do with weather i like them or not.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

lol- ohmy XD

I tend to stare off into space... or just completely avoid a person's eyes when they're talking to me.

hmm... I suppose if you could condition yourself to think of something that's gross or that freaks you out when you look at a guy's junk- you won't be as inclined to stare anymore?
Then again... if it's his crotch- and you think of gross things; in the future you may have troubles letting go of the gross thoughts if you want to... S a D.
oops! I've got no idea. haha


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:b


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

HAHAHA. that video is funny. i guess girls are used to guys checking them and their body parts out. but for guys, maybe they dont expect or notice it. haha. or maybe it doesnt happen as often. ive tried looking in their eyes, or to the side. i just always naturally look down. even when walking sometimes my head is down to avoid eye contact. its so irritating.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I get roasted looking at boobs all the time lol...can't stop. I don't stare or anything but I know they see my eyes at the "angle" :teeth


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

ohpewp said:


> I do this sometimes, too. Or stare at other girls' boobs. -_- I doubt they notice unless it's like several seconds of staring.


i stare at boobs too mostly by accident
and by no accident, only when boobs are large and curvy
i do like large and curvy


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

WineKitty said:


> I do this but its no accident...bwahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lol


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I overheard a conversation the other day and he told this person to look at peoples noses.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> :b


I looooooooove this, one of their best songs. 

I accidentally looked at a guy's crotch the other day. He was a handsome guy and I felt embarrassed when we made eye contact so I quickly looked down and unfortunately, my eyes settled on his sugar lumps. Oops. ops


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

All guys that dislike women checking them out raise their hands... Anyone?

I tend to be looking at the floor anyways so it's just natural to look at everything as my eyes are coming up. I wouldn't worry about it too much but now that you have noticed that you do it just make a concious effort to make eye contact. It's somethign most of need to work on anyways.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I looooooooove this, one of their best songs.
> 
> I accidentally looked at a guy's crotch the other day. He was a handsome guy and I felt embarrassed when we made eye contact so I quickly looked down and unfortunately, my eyes settled on his sugar lumps. Oops. ops


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

Not his rump and then back to the lumps?

Damn I love Bret and Jermaine (in a totally manly non-gay way.)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol
> 
> Not his rump and then back to the lumps?
> 
> Damn I love Bret and Jermaine (in a totally manly non-gay way.)


No, no rump, just the lumps :b :blush

Mmmm, Jemaine :mushy


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh come on everybody knows where they'd rather be looking :lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> Oh come on everybody knows where they'd rather be looking :lol


True. :lol

Oh, a little bit of advice for any crotchgazers: if you accidentally look at a man's groin area, do NOT look him in the eyes afterwards. Even if you just want to check whether he saw you looking or not. Chances are he did. Aaaaaaawwwwwwwwwkward.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Sugar Lumps. :b


Best. Song. Ever.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hahahaha. I do this all the time.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh man this is infectious. Today I had a session with my personal trainer. He is a guy. Guess what happened.. <shakes head>


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

It usually starts as an accident --- then... geez ya just can't stop looking. It's the same with women and big br***** in a good bra though... it's like a car wreck - you don't wanna stare but it's just there and ya can't help it.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Oh man this is infectious. Today I had a session with my personal trainer. He is a guy. Guess what happened.. <shakes head>


I know D: I think this thread is worming it's way into my subconscious. By tomorrow evening I'll no longer be able to talk to anyone's face. Face-to-crotch communication only. On the upside, I guess that'll solve my eye-contact issues.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

Didn't realize girls actually looked ! Next time I catch someone taking a look, PELVIC THRUST !


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

rweezer36 said:


> I think everyone needs to start staring down breasts relentlessly, so we can get rid of the silly stigma surrounding it (breast staring). I'll start tomorrow, who's with me?


Aye


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

As a guy, I can assure you we never notice. I can't recall ever catching a girl checking out the goods.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Futures said:


> As a guy, I can assure you we never notice. I can't recall ever catching a girl checking out the goods.


Ditto. I'd probably think my fly is down or something lol.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

rweezer36 said:


> I think everyone needs to start staring down breasts relentlessly, so we can get rid of the silly stigma surrounding it (breast staring). I'll start tomorrow, who's with me?


I hear it, especially since they wear stuff like that. When they are short you have to look down and can't be help but notice. That's where you say, "Your breats are gawking at me".


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Somehow i find the whole idea of this thread funny LOL.

When a girl looks down, I always assume she is looking at the ground. I never realized that she could be looking 3.5 ft. higher


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

xJoshx said:


> Didn't realize girls actually looked ! Next time I catch someone taking a look, PELVIC THRUST !


Haha, hilarious. I want to try that.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I encourage you to do this. If you see a guy you like, look his body up and down suggestively. I find it so sexy when a girl eye ****s me and sometimes there is mutual eye ****ing which is just really hot.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

VIncymon said:


> Somehow i find the whole idea of this thread funny LOL.
> 
> When a girl looks down, I always assume she is looking at the ground. I never realized that she could be looking 3.5 ft. higher


my thought exactly lol


----------



## TheVigil1 (May 24, 2010)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> I overheard a conversation the other day and he told this person to look at peoples noses.


My mom always told me to took at people's mouths. It's somewhat effective, but kinda freaks me out too. I'll give noses a shot though. Anything to avoid the eyes!

As for checking out the goods, I agree that guys are probably not going to notice a girl looking at his junk as much as a girl is going to notice a guy staring at her boobs. And even if we do notice, we'd probably be pleased if anything else. It just doesn't happen to us very often.



tlgibson97 said:


> All guys that dislike women checking them out raise their hands... Anyone?


I agree with this sentiment. ^

That's probably why guys tend to come onto women so strongly (because we wish they did the same for us). That's also probably the reason why women _don't_ come onto guys strongly (because they wish guys _didn't_). :lol


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow! I knew women did this but I never knew to this extent! This is aweso...er I meen...I FEEL LIKE I'M BEING TREATED LIKE A SLAB OF MEAT!

Did no one think of the scene from what Women want when they saw this by the way?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

low said:


> Wow! I knew women did this but I never knew to this extent! This is aweso...er I meen...I FEEL LIKE I'M BEING TREATED LIKE A SLAB OF MEAT!


:lol


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

VIncymon said:


> Somehow i find the whole idea of this thread funny LOL.
> 
> When a girl looks down, I always assume she is looking at the ground. I never realized that she could be looking 3.5 ft. higher


*Makes terrible 'She'd still be looking at the ground for me' comment.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

ever since i started this thread i keep accidentally doing this. its so embarassing. its good to know that guys seem oblivious to it. i notice i do this sometimes when watching a movie in a theater. because everyone is so much bigger on the screen, its easier to see...things...haha. at least i know im not the only girl that does this. phew.!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My eyes are up here. :lol


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> My eyes are up here. :lol


haha well im so sorry. its funny i guess most women would get annoyed or angry at guys staring at them but guys on here seem to say they dont mind if a woman checks them out. we are such different creatures ;P


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

1applehearts1 said:


> haha well im so sorry. its funny i guess most women would get annoyed or angry at guys staring at them but guys on here seem to say they dont mind if a woman checks them out. we are such different creatures ;P


yea, another thing though as well it depends on how long you look down for too. Usually if its took long, the girl is not interested at all in the person when looking down and/or away. 
May give mixed signals for other things too


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

xJoshx said:


> Didn't realize girls actually looked ! Next time I catch someone taking a look, PELVIC THRUST !


lmao


----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

Yea, I'd probably be pleased, if I even noticed lol.

Totally unfair how we're *not* allowed to stare at girl's breasts, huh!


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Honestly learn to make eye-contact.

Baring that, play with keys, phone, etc..


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

for those that haven't seen this movie- mel gibson can hear what women think.
i recommend all guys to watch it- its genius!


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> for those that haven't seen this movie- mel gibson can hear what women think.
> i recommend all guys to watch it- its genius!


Was wondering how long it would take before someone pointed that out


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I read that if you don't want to look into the person's eyes just stare at the space between their eyes or eyebrows, to them it still looks like you're looking at their eyes even though you're not


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd be flattered if I caught a woman trying to look for my package, unfortunately she would than question my gender......


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'd be flattered if I caught a woman trying to look for my package


^This.

This thread makes me smile :lol


----------

